# Rubber Paddles Not Turning On Toro PowerClear



## Norm12 (Jan 14, 2019)

I replaced rubber paddles, scraper bar and belt on Toro 721 PowerClear single stage. Everything worked great clearing snow from a 300 foot drive until I had 1/3 left to clear and then paddles just quit turning? Belt is brand new so wondering if there is anything else that could cause the problem? (not sure if it matters but paddles only turn one direction)


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

check the belt, may have jumped


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:iagree:

:welcome: to SBF Norm12

.


----------



## Stability (Nov 18, 2014)

Also make sure there's tension on the belt when you squeeze drive lever. it's adjustable, cable is two piece covered by a plastic tube, slide tube up and you'll see a series of holes to adjust tension.


----------



## Norm12 (Jan 14, 2019)

I was visiting a lady friend in Indiana and did all the work and had very good pictures and videos on the repair procedures and did exactly as portrayed that is why this is so perplexing to me. She is having it picked up for repairs so I hope it is something else that is wrong but I definitely will pay for repairs if it was account of something I neglected to do. Thanks everyone for answering.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Take the side cover off and look at the belt. Look and see if it matches the video. Make sure the engine is off. With the side cover off, squeeze the handle , and see if it engages. The pulley idler should put pressure on the belt. Make sure the spring is engaged. As Stability mentioned, it's adjustable, cable is two piece covered by a plastic tube, slide tube up and you'll see a series of holes to adjust tension. Make sure it was the proper belt for the machine.

Check to see if cable clutch is engage with the bail clutch handle


----------

